# Fish Tank / Aquarium Dividers



## thepokerpro

Hi guys...

New to this site but been keeping and breeding fish for years... I was searching for weeks to find a suitable divider for my main tank as the wife wouldnt let me buy another! After using plastic mesh, or shall i say, TRY and use plastic mesh i gave up and recently found out that they are not actaully safe for use in the aquarium (Thanks for almost killing my fish other DIY forum)

Then I come across this site which sells dividers that are made to your tank size... Thought it was too good to be true so bit the bullet and bought one and I have to say im over the moon with the product!! ITs a lot more solid and rigid than the plastic mesh and they say its soley for use in the aquarium... Plus it came within 2 days and has a lifetime gaurentee!!

Just thought I would help some of you out as I know this is a big problem for a lot of breeders... The website is AquariumDividers.co.uk

And its not anything to do with me if your wondering lol Just impressed so I had to share 

Be good to here from you guys on how you get on with it and what you think of it


----------

